# Post your desktop!!



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure if there is a thread like this already....

Here is mine that I made in photoshop CS4


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol here's mine.. the wifey =)


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Is that your setup?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> Is that your setup?


yes why...........


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

money_killer said:


> yes why...........


Thats bad*ss, I have the Numark battle pack with Serato scratch live. Mine are vinyl tho.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

This is my current setup.










Im hoping to get some Technics with an Allen and Heath mixer later this year


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

how the heck do you get a picture of your background? lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hold CTRL + PRTSC. Then open up paint and hit CTRL + V, which will paste it. Then save it and upload to photobucket or another website for picture hosting


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Fun!!

ive had this one since she passed


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If I knew how to post mine from a mac i would....LOL


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Should be similiar as doing it on a PC


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

How to do print screen in Mac OS X - Techie Corner

Here you go


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> Thats badass, I have the Numark battle pack with Serato scratch live. Mine are vinyl tho.


sorry mate i wasnt paying attention. no that is not my set up its just a sweet wallpaper. sorry for the mis communication on my part. :hammer:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

money_killer said:


> sorry mate i wasnt paying attention. no that is not my set up its just a sweet wallpaper. sorry for the mis communication on my part. :hammer:


Haha thats cool


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Nate!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

my messy desktop.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> This is my current setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude thats sick...do you just spin or make beats also?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nate! whats up with that top left icon? is that you?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

no clue how to do it!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Thanks Nate!!


No problem



Czar said:


> dude thats sick...do you just spin or make beats also?


I spin and right now Im in the process of learning how to produce my own music. Ive made some beats before but I want to become a producer eventually



redog said:


> Nate! whats up with that top left icon? is that you?


Oh lol, thats some icon I found online. I hate clutter on my desktop so I put all my desktop icons in there


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have dual drives in my desktop so i figured what the heck I'll post my other desktop.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

NICE DESKTOP!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Changed up the desktop


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lmfao changed mine 2.. thumbs up =)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> I have dual drives in my desktop so i figured what the heck I'll post my other desktop.


+1 for the best desk top. Dude your awesome smile with the black tooth grin. 

P.S. boot to the cool LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thought I would get this thread going again


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll jump on the band wagon. LOL


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

ok here's my current lol - gotta love MS Bob.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> ok here's my current lol - gotta love MS Bob.


Pfff.... you would display when my score was crappy!!!! Just FYI everyone I've whooped Eddie the last 2 games yo!! lol


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

ugh, for some reason CTRL +Prtscn is not working for me!!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Pfff.... you would display when my score was crappy!!!! Just FYI everyone I've whooped Eddie the last 2 games yo!! lol


:rofl: she did

I couldn't leave well enough alone - really had to integrate it to Vista with Widow Sidebar gadgets.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Yes i know i have a messy desktop


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lmfao changed mine 2.. thumbs up =)


lmao @ photo... Hey are you still using Win98?

And I spy a lot of WinXP users. Good stable OS.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It has been Brutus at the beach since he passed:









*I even matched the background color to the blue of the sky - because I am an uber nerd like that


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)




----------

